# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  advice on travel in SE Asia

## South East Asia

I am currently studying in Cha-am, Thailand (2.5 hours south of Bangkok) and am trying to decide what to do over my fall break.  I have ten consecutive days, which is great, but there are so many places I want to go that I can't really decide.  I was thinking it would be best to take this time for Cambodia and Vietnam.

Anyway,  I am trying to find the best, and cheapest, way to get to these places.  


Vietnam and Cambodia are two of the many places I want to visit while I am here.  I am also interested in Laos, Indonesia, and Malaysia which is why it is hard for me to decide where to go. I'm going back and forth deciding which ones would be best for weekend(3-4 day) excursions and which would be better for my break.  If you have experience traveling in these areas I would greatly appreciate your help :-)

----------


## markkevin123

In many Asian countries, including Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand, Indonesia and Viet Nam, the penalties for drug offences (possession or trafficking) are severe and can include the death penalty. The possession of even small quantities of drugs for recreational purposes can result in lengthy jail sentences and deportation. While "party pills" may be legal in New Zealand, travellers should not take them on holiday overseas as they are classed as prohibited substances/drugs in many countries.

----------


## BuyGiftsItems

Many of the locals will wait on the river and offer you this service throughout the day and night.

----------


## jackmartin199030

I was thinking it would be best to take this time for Cambodia and Vietnam.Anyway, I am trying to find the best, and cheapest, way to get to these places.Vietnam and Cambodia are two of the many places I want to visit while I am here.

----------


## GFI

Yes, Malaysia is heaven on earth which is one of my hot favorite countries in Asia I really love to visit there especially for its beaches. 
Moreover, if you want adventure vacation so try visiting Dubai where you can find plenty of different types of activities and I am sure once you visit then come back again.

----------


## antony

SE Asia is one of the best places to visit. It has a lot of things to showcase for the first time travelers. This region has a lot of cultural diversity. The economy is in the developing state and there are many things to experience. You can find extreme advanced cities and extremely backward places both in this region. Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand are on top of my list as far as travel to SE Asia is concerned.

----------


## Moer

Try Malaysia. You can't go wrong here. You can visit the Petronas Twin towes in Kuala Lumpur. Have an exciting time at Genting Highland Resort. Visit the romantic Langkawi island & lot's more.

----------


## mikehussy

You can fly Flores via Jakarta and island-hop right through Dili in Timor-Leste. It's a great experience! from Dili, You can take an Airnorth flight to Darin. Have a look at th info here.

----------


## tomcrouzee

Great advice which you share here. I think, Southeast Asia is one of the best places to visit. It contains many things that was the first time travelers. This region has a lot of cultural diversity.

----------


## teena4gupta

Southeast Asia is really one of the nice choice to make traveling ! Asia is full of amazing & most popular countries like Thailand, India, Cambodia, Laos & Vietnam. These are the countries those very attractive point of Asia.

----------


## margauxrodriguez

So true, South East Asia is one of the best places to visit. Malaysia, Thailand and Philippines are my best choices.

----------


## Darshak

There are many of the locals will wait on the river and offer you this service throughout the day and night.

----------


## jacobngo

Try visit Vietnam. More beautiful scenic. People are friendly.

----------


## sankalppatil732

If you are thinking of taking your first trip to the region, here are travel tips for first-timers interested in backpacking Southeast Asia!
Vietnam and Cambodia are two of them.

----------


## davidsmith36

Vietnam and Cambodia are two of the numerous spots I need to visit while I am here. I am additionally keen on Laos, Indonesia, and Malaysia which is the reason it is hard for me to choose where to go. I'm retreating and forward choosing which ones would be best for weekend(3-4 day) trips and which would be better for my break. On the off chance that you have encounter going in these zones I would enormously value your offer assistance.

----------


## Eazy_Perry

Vietnam is a country of breathtaking natural beauty with a unique heritage, where travel quickly becomes addictive.

----------


## Marley Smith

Vietnam, Laos & Cambodia are adjacent to each other. So it's convenient to travel to these 3 countries. then u can travel to Thailand from Noi Bai Airport (Saigon, Vietnam)

----------

